# Where to live in the UAE???



## 16sdj (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi all I'm new to this and want to pick your brains on relocating to the UAE from the UK.

My husband has just been offered a relocation out to the UAE for his company, their offices are based in Sharjah, so my 1st question is where is best to live? He has friends that live in Dubai and also out in Ras Al Khaima, looking on the net at houses etc RAK looks the best option! as you seem to get more for your money (or should that be the companies money)

But here's my 2nd question and probably the most important, we have two children aged 11 & 8 so I'd like your advise on the schools. Does anyone know about the English speaking school out in Ras Al Khaimah and is it any good? and also what are the options for British schools if we moved to somewhere like Mirdif?

The plan is for my hubby to move out now and get settled to make sure everything's ok and then for us 3 to follow out full time next summer as looking at the schools it looks like we'll struggle to get them in anywhere now.

All your advise will be appreciated.

Thanks
JJ


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi... Your husband's work place is Sharjah, so the best place to live in is either Sharjah or some parts of Dubai. RAK is almost more than an hour away from Sharjah, and you can add more time considering the traffic. 

If you still think RAK is your choice I can provide you with contact number of a good english school in RAK. But as I'm telling you there's many good schools in both Sharjah and Dubai... even for life after work it's the best.

Mirdif is a good place to chose as it's close to Sharjah, and there's some schools around. But still you can consider Sharjah despite the traffic inside the city it self.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

OP, I work in Sharjah & would live in downtown Dubai. Its 20mins to work and 25 back. If trying to travel in the opposite direction, the traffic is a nightmare. There is no nightlife in Sharjah & most activities happen in Dubai.

100% you should live in Dubai. Anywhere along Emirates Road is good (Arabian Ranches, Mirdif, Motor City etc...), you can try Barsha or Tecom. I know a couple of people who commute from the Springs & the Greens. I was living in the Marina - it was a bit of a long commute, but definitely do-able.

There is a lot to consider when choosing somewhere to live. Family needs, *budget*, commute, proximity to social outlets & facilities, access to shop etc... each area offers something different.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Dubai is definitely much much more expat friendly than RAK. Rak is an interesting place, but a lot of strange news reports do come from that place. It has wonderful mountains and valleys though !

Mirdiff in Dubai is a cheap option and is near Sharjah as well. The only drawback is that it is on the approach to DXB, so its kind of like Hounslow near Heathrow


----------



## 16sdj (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi and thanks for the quick replies

Sorry I should have put down that my husbands offices will be in the Hamriyah Free Zone which I understand is outside Sharjah centre. would this make any difference??

Also after speaking to my husbands colleges and families both from RAK and Dubai they all agree that its quicker to get to the offices from RAK than say Mirdif.

We've stayed at Al Hamra village which is very nice and also at Mirdif but that was right under the flightpath! but we need somewhere that fills the bigger picture i.e. schools/life than just a nice view of a golf course. 

Your advice is welcomed

Thanks
JJ


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

16sdj said:


> Hi and thanks for the quick replies
> 
> Sorry I should have put down that my husbands offices will be in the Hamriyah Free Zone which I understand is outside Sharjah centre. would this make any difference??
> 
> ...


There is a golf course beside the airport freezone in Sharjah


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

16sdj said:


> Hi all I'm new to this and want to pick your brains on relocating to the UAE from the UK.
> 
> My husband has just been offered a relocation out to the UAE for his company, their offices are based in Sharjah, so my 1st question is where is best to live? He has friends that live in Dubai and also out in Ras Al Khaima, looking on the net at houses etc RAK looks the best option! as you seem to get more for your money (or should that be the companies money)
> 
> ...


Hi,

Mirdiff is nice. I saw some ads re mirdiff at www.rentindubai.net.

regards,


----------



## adil.khan (Apr 3, 2011)

Greens is the best place to live in Dubai. Considering u need gold course


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

adil.khan said:


> Greens is the best place to live in Dubai. Considering u need gold course


The _best_ place? No, just a popular one as it has a few amenities and isn't expensive. It also does not fit the original poster's criteria, being too far away. There are numerous golf courses in Dubai, many far closer to a suitable area.

16sdj - do you know what the housing budget is? That will be a major factor in choosing a suitable area. There is not that much to do in RAK and Sharjah is dry, as well as more restrictive generalyl. You also have a far wider choice of schools in Dubai, as well as much more to do in terms of amenities and a social life.
-


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

If you're planning to stay a few years your kids will be bored as hell in RAK once they are teenagers. You'll probably be equally bored by then too. Think of moving to RAK as moving to a small market town in a very remote part of England/typical town in rural Wales/highland Scotland etc. That's RAK.

Fine if that's your thing but Dubai have more universal appeal..


----------



## 16sdj (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies and advice

Our housing budget is 140,000AED. It's more the overall schooling and social thing we've looking for. 

Sharjah is no no and if the replies are anything to go by so is RAK. Looking at the maps the Greens look quite a travel to my husbands office. It's looking more likely Mirdif but the only concern with there is the flightpath! Again we need a decent British school for the kids so is there any around midrif that you guys could recommend?? was thinking of Sharjah English school!!

Thanks
JJ


----------

